
The story of a shy academic - benbreen
https://www.timeshighereducation.com/features/the-story-of-a-shy-academic?nopaging=1
======
keithpeter
The word _maskenfreiheit_ and its meaning were worth the time it took to read
this article. Teaching is a role with easily understood behaviours and
conventions - anyone who has shied ( _sic_ ) away from getting involved with
training or teaching through worries about introversion or shyness should be
reassured.

One comment left on the original article mentioned the 'networking' sessions
with coffee which are such a feature of academic conferences these days. My
method for handling those is to go into facilitator mode (get people talking,
set up groups &c). Can't help it.

